# Citizen Dating?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

hi, is there any way of dating citizen watches-or is it a matter of getting in touch with their customer services?

tia.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

its simples just pluk up the courage to ask it out for dinner :blink: :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> hi, is there any way of dating citizen watches-or is it a matter of getting in touch with their customer services?
> 
> tia.


This is the only information I`ve seen relating to dating Citizens...



K.I.T.T. said:


> Dating Seiko & Citizen Watches:
> 
> Well it's pretty easy just so long as you know when the Movements were in production... So for example the Seiko SKX007 Powered by a 7S26 Automatic Movement. With a serial number of 1N0596 is easy to date...
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent, thanks for the info!


----------

